# Breeding Schedule, what's your opinion?



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, with the loss of Redcard, my fall breeding plans have been all thrown out of wack. So I've been trying to figure out what to do. Redcard was a Buttin'Heads buck and I have 3 B'H does and retained 2 daughters from them this year. I had fully intended to breed him to all 5. (PS, he died suddenly Saturday morning we believe a heart attack or stroke.)

So now my choice is to move my breedings around and prove my junior bucks a little more instead. So what would you do?

Here's my 3 Buttin'Heads girls. Which of the two bucklings below would you breed each to? 
Buttin'Heads Tachauna (8 years old) http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Tachauna.jpg
Rear udder... http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Anna_rear_ ... _5-2.3.jpg
Buttin'Heads Too Chamber Pot (3 years old) http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Potsie_4-12-08.1.jpg
Rear udder... http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... h_kids.jpg
Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse (3 years old) http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Contredans ... 3-8-08.jpg
Rear udder... http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Contredans ... 2-08.1.jpg

Here's their two daughters, both will be first fresheners...
SGM AZ Danse The Cha-Cha (Contredanse daughter) http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Cha-Cha_6-20-08.2.jpg
SGM R Chamber of Secrets (Potsie daughter) http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Secrets_4-21-08.5.jpg

My plan was to breed the daughter's to the opposite buck just for the sake of seeing the kids from both sires. Make since?

Anyway, here's the two bucks.
First is our homebred Revelation...
*SGM S Faith's Revelation*... http://www.sweetgumminis.com/Revelation_6-28-08.3.jpg
His dam is Caesar's Villa P Faith...
This photo 1 day fresh...








This photo shows her attachments better...








Rear at 9 weeks fresh...








Side...









And my second option is...
*J-Nels SQ River Birch*... http://www.sweetgumminis.com/River_6-28-08.9.jpg
His dam is MCH/CH J-Nels ER Dumplin...

























So what's your opinion?

So far my fall breeding line-up looks like this for each buck...

Ace: Julie and Bushfire
River (above): Faith (Revelation's dam), Olympia & Hallelujah 
Revelation (above): Fuchsia
Larkspur: Minuet & Birdie (lamancha)
Cruiser: Meg (lamancha)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had ideas for you. But I am way to new at this

I did see that you lost the buck and I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. 

Yeah, I don't want to plan River to all juniors and Rev to all seniors or vise versa. So I'm still toying with who. I can't wait to see their babies though!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like Rev a lot; his general appearance looks great. River's dam has an awesome udder though. (Rev's dam's udder is awesome too.) I can totally see your dilemma, that would be a tough decision!!  In a good way though. . . . 

For some reason, I'm think Anna would be good w/ River. 

Contradense to Revelation.

Potsie to Rev.

Maybe Tachauna to River??? I honestly do not really know. I would have to see the animals "in person" to really decide. It is a tough one though. . . . I'm sure someone else would be of much more help than me.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! Well maybe this will help.

Anna could use more length and a better medial. Rev seems long bodied but so does River. Rev's dam has a very good medial so that could be improved with Anna.

Potsie could also use a longer body. She has a huge capacious udder. She too could use the stronger medial. 

Contredanse has a pretty udder, longer bodied doe that the two above. 

So my rough thought was Anna & Pots to Rev and Contredanse to River. But then I stop and think about it a whole other way and flip it all around. LOL I may end up breeding whoever likes whoever come breeding time.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> I may end up breeding whoever likes whoever come breeding time.


That would work! 

Are the little bucks lacking anything in the "conformation department"?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hm... 

Revelation is strong in dairy character and refinement. He could be a little wider in the front end. 

River is a powerhouse type buck with loads of width. 

So I guess if a doe needs refinement Rev would be the better choice and River would be good for does who already have nice refinement. 

Interesting, since you asked that. I hadn't even thought of it that way. Thanks!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to be of a little help.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like river for Tachauna and potsies daughter and rev for the other three


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are both nice bucks. This is what i would do in your dilema. Take a good look at your does, pick out two things you would like to improve opn them. Then look at the dams of those bucks. Which of them has the best of those traits? So if your doe has say a weak fore udder, as well as spongy pasturns. Look for the buck with the strongest of the two of both of those points. You can only improve so much in one breeding, and its best to concentrate on one or two things.
hope this helps
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, yes it does help! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, sorry you lost Redcard :hug: I do think that with the 2 boys you chose you'll get awesome kids either way, all the does pictured have great udders and the boys dams do also...you know your goats better than anyone and as was posted, pick 1 or 2 things from each doe to improve on and choose the sire of her kids accordingly....I love that there are more experienced breeders here....I am learning so much!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm new at this, but from what I've seen from researching, I think I'd jump on using Rev. He's very typey and his mom was, too. The other buck has the udder behind him, yes, but the mom's not as dairy from what I can tell. I'd go with whoever it was who already made the suggestion of using Rev to improve the "dairyness" and River for other traits, and then, as Beth said, focus on a few of those traits. Just a little more input; I'd really check out the bloodlines, too, and make sure if any of the breedings double up on anyone that the traits there are also good ones.  I'm sure you know that though! 

GOOD LUCK! I'm sure they will all be beautiful. :stars: 

Angie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You are a quick learner! I am impressed Angie :wink: 

I like Rev better than River (at this stage in his life). It is so hard to decide when you can't see them in person. I know you'll make the right choice though :thumbup:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, Chelsey! I try! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to breed Revelation to Anna, Pots and Cha-Cha. I'll breed River to Contredanse and Secrets. There's others who'll be bred to them to but that's for the 5 B'H girls. 

Thanks again!


----------

